# Mudanças dramáticas no Arctico (em experiência pessoal)



## irpsit (9 Mai 2011 às 20:29)

Olá a todos,

Estando agora a viver na Islândia, posso experienciar aquilo que todos vós ouvem nas notícias: o rápido e dramático aquecimento nos pólos. O clima islandês se tinha estado anormalmente quente nos últimos anos (sonbretudo invernos e verões), este ano têm sido ainda mais radical!

É como se o aquecimento no Arctico não só não pára, parece estar a acelerar. As mudanças são dramáticas e rápidas.

Cada vez as temperaturas são mais elevadas no Outono, Inverno, Primavera e Verão. Nunca o clima da Islândia esteve assim, pelo menos desde há vários séculos.

Estas mudanças têm sido notórias aqui principalmente nos últimos anos, desde 2000. O verão de 2010, o outono e ínicio de inverno de 2010-2011 e agora a Primavera de 2011, têm sido anormalmente quentes. Temperaturas nestas épocas do ano têm frequentemente chegado a anomalias de 5 a 10º.

Experiencio em primeira pessoa, aquilo que os media e os cientistas têm noticiado acerca do Arctico. Não há dúvidas e o efeito nos glaciares é também dramático. A temperatura cá nos ultimos 12 meses têm estado quase constantemente uns quantos graus acima da média.

Alguém quer comentar?


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Estando agora a viver na Islândia, posso experienciar aquilo que todos vós ouvem nas notícias: o rápido e dramático aquecimento nos pólos. O clima islandês se tinha estado anormalmente quente nos últimos anos (sonbretudo invernos e verões), este ano têm sido ainda mais radical!
> 
> ...



Eu so acho que fazes drama a mais. Ja vi comentarios teus ca no forum a dizer que a temperatura está a baixo da média, mas tu a isso ja não fazes referencia, e so por esta semana teres máximas altas para a altura ja fazes um drama que é o "aquecimento global". Agora pergunto.te: Porque não podes ter um bocado de coerencia nas coisas?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 20:39)

Os cães ladram e a caravana passa...

Isto tudo pra dizer. Que podemos nos fazer ? O clima é autónomo.


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2011 às 20:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os cães ladram e a caravana passa...
> 
> Isto tudo pra dizer. Que podemos nos fazer ? O clima é autónomo.



Exacto. O clima é autónomo. Não penses que por um ou outro ano que possa ser quente aí já é o aquecimento global. Pura treta so isso


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2011 às 20:52)

Ao ver anomalias, vejo que muito mais vezes temos anomalias positivas de temperaturas,do que anomalias negativas de temperatura. E falo na Europa no seu total, não só aqui em Portugal. 
Alias não me lembro de um mes em Portugal nos últimos 4/5 anos que tivesse sido como Abril, mas ao contrario. Ou seja com anomalia tão negativa, como foi este mes que passou em termos de anomalia positiva...Pode haver, mas não me lembro.
E noto cada vez mais que a Primavera e Outono tendem mais para o quente, que para o frio. Será passageiro? Pode ser...  Mas nao gosto muito de irmos sempre pela ideia- " Ah isso faz parte das variaçoes normais do clima de ano para ano,ou de decada para decada " Insistindo muito nessa ideia, perde-se capacidade de questionar se sera mesmo normal,ou não...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 21:03)

Já não estamos no século XIX. Estamos no XXI e bem extremados.

Talvez um dia estes cenários voltarão....

1893.





2003


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Irpsit...como já referi muitas vezes a AO-/NAO- que houve desde o outono de 2009 levaram a que houvesse muita troca energetica entre o equador e o polo..levando a um brutal aquecimento no polo e a um arrefecimento no equador, algo bem presente na temperatura media troposferica ao longo dos ultimos 2 anos.

Agora anteve-se um verão fresco ai ( mais fresco que os ultimos 2)


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2011 às 21:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já não estamos no século XIX. Estamos no XXI e bem extremados.
> 
> Talvez um dia estes cenários voltarão....



Quando foi essa época fria ninguem falou em Arrefecimento global e que o meu país está cada vez mais frio, agora ta na moda é dizer que o tempo está a aquecer por causa do Aquecimento Global. Enfim


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

1337 disse:


> Quando foi essa época fria ninguem falou em Arrefecimento global e que o meu país está cada vez mais frio, agora ta na moda é dizer que o tempo está a aquecer por causa do Aquecimento Global. Enfim



Estavas ca em 1893? 
Eu de facto nessa altura(1893) nao falei,nem em aquecimento global agora. E dificilmente se poderia falar nessa altura em alguma coisa,porque e feita com a comparaçao com o periodo 1971-2000...


----------



## 1337 (10 Mai 2011 às 00:16)

meteo disse:


> Estavas ca em 1893?
> Eu de facto nessa altura(1893) nao falei,nem em aquecimento global agora. E dificilmente se poderia falar nessa altura em alguma coisa,porque e feita com a comparaçao com o periodo 1971-2000...



tu so sabes das coisas se presenciares?


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2011 às 01:03)

Mas onde é que o *irpsit* falou de aquecimento global?

Ele é claro e o titulo do tópico também!
Árctico!

E quanto a isso eu apresento o seguinte gráfico.

Anomalia da área de superfície de gelo no hemisfério norte:


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2011 às 09:50)

O degelo no Árctico é uma evidência clara. O facto que o irpsit relatou é uma tendência clara nos últimos anos, facto esse que é documentado pelos dados apresentados pelo André (num gráfico já por demais conhecido e comentado aqui pelo fórum).

O irpsit apenas fez referência "in loco" a essa evidência num relato que desde já só temos a agradecer. Não fez nenhuma referência a questões mais "polémicas", apenas relatou uma evidência documentada e específica do Árctico.

1337 é lamentável a atitude como reages ao tópico. Aconselha-se mais calma, não só a ti como, de forma generalista, a todos os users. Leiam bem o que é colocado e depois sim comentem. De preferência com sustentação das afirmações e, ainda com mais preferência, com correcção.


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2011 às 00:53)

Stormy, sim, a tua explicação parece fazer sentido.

Em Dezembro 2010 e Janeiro 2011 aquando do NAO- (pressão elevada cá), o tempo aqui estava invulgarmente quente (não nevou quase nada nesses dois meses, e as temperaturas frequentemente positivas).  

Em Fevereiro e Março 2011, ocorreu uma situação fortemente NAO+ (depressões cavadas cá), nevou bastante (dentro do normal) e a temperatura esteve dentro da média - médias ligeiramente abaixo de zero (mas houve poucos dias frios e secos)

Em Abril continuou o NAO+, choveu muito mais que a média (o que é esperado - depressões cavadas) e a temperatura esteve também dentro do normal. Não houve anomalias frias, e apenas algumas quentes.

Agora, em Maio, surgiu de novo forte NAO-, e o tempo está seco (AA) e a temperatura bastante elevada em relação à média. 

No Verão passado entre Maio e Setembro também esteve um tempo semelhante: anomalia relativamente seca e quente, mas julgo que estavámos em NAO+. Portanto, parece que os verões têm sido sistematicamente "quentes", quer em NAO+ ou NAO-. 

Nos últimos anos, praticamente não têm ocorrido vagas de frio na Islândia, e as anomalias quentes têm sido muito frequentes, em ambas as situações (mas mais aparentemente com NAO-) portanto têm sido mais díficil avaliar o impacto do NAO no clima islandês. 

O degelo têm sido extremamente rápido e ocorre todos os anos. Não é um drama é um facto. Num dos mais famosos glaciares no sul, Solheimarjokull, o degelo de verão dos últimos anos é de 100 metros por ano, enquanto no inverno cresce apenas 30 metros - ou seja, o glaciar retrocede 70 metros a cada ano. A este ritmo desaparecerá em algumas décadas. Porém vários dos glaciares do país estavam mais recuados há 1000 anos do que hoje em dia. Portanto estou curioso em ver se o derretimento vai continuar ou não.

O cenário previsto para o Verão será de NAO+, o que teoreticamente dará um verão chuvoso e fresco, mas para já o tempo vai mais quente e seco.

Dados do Instituto de Metereologia Islandês, que mostra o aquecimento nos últimos séculos:
http://en.vedur.is/climatology/clim/nr/1213

Mais uma vez digo não estou a falar em "aquecimento global", limito-me a referir os dados das observações, minhas e do IM.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mai 2011 às 04:25)

me paresce que o tempo esta estranho em varios lugares, tirando o polo sul que tem regioes com temperaturas normais  mais a civilizaçao e muito nova e a media e muito longa nao da pra saber o que e normal


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2011 às 10:48)

irpsit disse:


> Stormy, sim, a tua explicação parece fazer sentido.
> 
> Em Dezembro 2010 e Janeiro 2011 aquando do NAO- (pressão elevada cá), o tempo aqui estava invulgarmente quente (não nevou quase nada nesses dois meses, e as temperaturas frequentemente positivas).
> 
> ...



Pois..a minha ideia parte de base na grande modificação que houve em 2009/2010...passamos de um forte El niño para uma forte La niña, entramos no PDO+..tudo isso tem implicações quanto á organização da circulação atmosferica...um dos efeitos que teve foi a grande presença na NAO- durante este tempo todo, que forçou imensa troca energetica entre o polo e o equador...o resultado foram, não só grandes temporais nas latitudes medias acompanhando o gigantesco baloiçar do jet, como tambem o arrefecimento das zonas tropicais e o aquecimento das polares.

Como sabeis o equilibrio tem que resgressar, e agora que o gradiente termico latitudional diminuiu tambem as depressões vão ficar mais fracas e o jet vai ficar mais estavel e eventualmente mais fraco.

Isto vem depois bater nas previsões sasonais que fiz...depressões mais ao norte e um jet de fraca a moderada actividade são um sinal da NAO+/AO+ que espero que venha nos proximos meses.
Portanto..ai no artico este verão é suposto que seja mais frio que os anteriores..mas a energia que ai foi depositada demorará mais do que 5 ou 6 meses a ir embora..portanto..é bem normal que ainda haja anomalias positivas porque mesmo que "a torneira de agua quente" seja desligada...a "banheira" não arrefece assim de um momento para o outro.

Bom..e isto vai bater nas sasonais...eu ontem postei uma serie de anos com um padrão similar a este..mas este ano tem bastantes particularidades...o artico muito quente, o equador mais fresco, a AO/NAO+...tudo a jogar para que apesar de haver um padrão base similar, haja sempre algumas diferenças..e é assim que justifico que a media dos verões analogos que posteis possa dar uma anomalia no nosso verão de uns +0.2 a +0.8 mas este ano  julgo que há condições favoraveis a anomalias de +1.5 ou até mais.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mai 2011 às 11:27)

Ora bem ninguem melhor do que o iprst para dizer como está o degelo a avançar dado que ele mora ou trabalha algures na Islândia ()
Por isso ninguém melhor do que ele para afirmar do que se está a passar.

- O que é o aquecimento global?
R: A subida da temperatura global terrestre, e jamais poderá ser entendida como a extensão da subida da temperatura em todo o hemisfério (Norte e sul), como por vezes pode ser entendida pelo menos atentos na matéria;

- Estamos em aquecimento global? 
Sim, estamos apenas não vê quem não quer ver;

- Estamos em aquecimento global permanente, como alguns dramatologistas fazem crer? 
R: Nem pensar, nada dura para sempre ainda mais no que há natureza diz respeito, pois ela tende sempre a equilibrar-se mais cedo ou mais tarde.

- Este degelo que está a acontecer já aconteceu há alguns milhares de anos?
R: Não tenho a minima ideia, mas pelo li algures já aconteceu algures não foi é com a rapidez com que está a acontecer agora.


Resumindo, o degelo no ártico não é ficção dos apologistas do chamado aquecimento global, mas sim trata-se de um facto que está comprovado, e mais do que comprovado, e para mim a questão não é se está a acontecer mas sim por quanto tempo se vai prolongar ou se isto é apenas mais um ciclo imposto pela mãe natureza, em que teremos que aguardar mais umas décadas para saber o que vai acontecer...
Eu sinceramente acredito que estamos apenas num ciclo, e que estaremos brevemente a entrar numa fase de estagnação (equilibrio) sendo que isto poderá também depender e muito de como será o clima no hemisfério Norte nos prox imos anos como por exemplo o AO, NAO, MJO, PDO e essas teleconexões todas ...

Contudo não acredito minimamente em profetas da desgraça, e por isso acho que estamos num ciclo que pode terminar dentro de 2/3 anos, 2 ou décadas, 2 ou 3 séculos ... mas nunca uma coisa permanente.

Espero que tenham gostado das minhas ideias e do meu post ... Obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

Stormy, pois é interessante essa explicação do PDO+, El Nino, La Nina, NAO-, NAO+, e o fluxo energético intenso e actual do equador para os pólos.
É então possível que tenha havido muito calor depositado nos pólos, e daí que o verão vá ter mais chuva do que o normal (com a subida da jet stream) mas quando o AA se estabelece (como agora), as temperaturas irão ser bastante altas (devido ao calor depositado).

Em Portugal e Europa central, parecem reunidas então as condições para um verão inicialmente muito quente e depois muita chuva, quando a jet stream começar a regressar às latitudes europeias: muitas monções europeias de verão e provavelmente um Outono chuvoso em Portugal. O que achas?

Que anos é que dizes que este padrão recente se tem assemelhado?


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2011 às 00:53)

irpsit disse:


> Stormy, pois é interessante essa explicação do PDO+, El Nino, La Nina, NAO-, NAO+, e o fluxo energético intenso e actual do equador para os pólos.
> É então possível que tenha havido muito calor depositado nos pólos, e daí que o verão vá ter mais chuva do que o normal (com a subida da jet stream) mas quando o AA se estabelece (como agora), as temperaturas irão ser bastante altas (devido ao calor depositado).
> 
> Em Portugal e Europa central, parecem reunidas então as condições para um verão inicialmente muito quente e depois muita chuva, quando a jet stream começar a regressar às latitudes europeias: muitas monções europeias de verão e provavelmente um Outono chuvoso em Portugal. O que achas?
> ...



Nas previsões sazonais tenho lá os anos analogos

A tua ideia da precipitação é interessante...a troca energetica que houve com mais intensidade entre o outono de 09 e agora o inverno de 10/11 foi devida não só a chegada de ar quente como tambem de humidade tropical..portanto a energia que está armazenada, ao ser dissipada quando agora vier a NAO+, vai ser em parte sob forma de um aumento da precipitação.
De facto ainda não tinha pensado muito nisso..mas talvez este verão, para alem de mais fresco que os ultimos 2, talvez seja mais humido.

Quanto ás latitudes mais a sul...como temos tido algum arrefecimento troposferico nos tropicos há mais instabilidade potencial ( superficie ainda quente vs atmosfera um pouco mais fria) dai talvez poder haver um aumento ligeiro da convecção tropical, que se poderá reflectir na actividade dos ciclones tropicais ou da monsão Asiatica-Africana.

Em todo o caso, haja ou não mais convecção nos tropicos, o padrão vai delinear quais as regiões mais activas...e a tendencia é que o Atlantico e o Indico sejam favorecidos enquanto o pacifico central seja desfavorecido nesse aspecto.

Se houver um aumento da convecção isso vai-se reflectir no reforçar da subsidencia subtropical..portanto..se há o tal padrão para a dorsal se situar aqui no NW de Africa, a convecção tropical acrescida vai ainda reforçar mais a dorsal.
E reforçando a dorsal tambem reforçará o jet...podendo acentuar a NAO/AO+.


Para Portugal antevejo um verão quente e com precipitação algo abaixo da media...mas o Outono poderá trazer alguma anomalia positiva de precipitação dado o calor latente e em geral a tendencia para que se gere uma zona de cavados entre os Açores e a peninsula...algo que é mostrado nos modelos e talvez se deva á tentativa de resurgimento da NAO- após um periodo tão logo de tendencia positiva.


----------

